# Intel looks to fend off ARM servers with 8-core Atom chips



## TechSocial (Dec 20, 2011)

Intels got a new line of Atom processors in the works, and these ones arent destined to power a bunch of disappointing netbooks. The new Avoton Atoms are designed for use in microservers, and theyll ship with as many as eight cores.
Yes, thats eight real processing cores  and not four plus the ability to handle four additional threads thanks to Hyperthreading. Theyre a huge improvement over the previoous-gen Centerton chips, the dual-core Atoms that powered HPs Project Moonshot servers.

The Avoton chips dont just offer additional cores, of course. They can also handle more RAM, use less energy, and can be packed more tightly than Centerton. Avoton is also different because its Intels first SoC based on Xeon.

Read More


----------

